# Philadelphia Flower Show



## Clark (Feb 28, 2010)

International theme this year.




There was one.




Paph. Invincible 'Spread Eagle'













Cattlianthe Chit Chat




Might of gotten the name fudged up on this one. Sorry.


----------



## Clark (Feb 28, 2010)

Waldor Orchids 'Tree of Phals.'




Lion




Giraffe- orchids make up interior.


----------



## Clark (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Clark (Feb 28, 2010)

Pressed flowers.




I see a familiar concept in this one.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 28, 2010)

Ha! Disneyland meets a florist shop! Actually very creative designs. Love the Chia Pet lion. I used to love going to the International Flower Show in NY when I was a kid - it was like some fantastic dream come to life. Fun stuff!

One comment about the orchids, that P. Invincible is just amazing, a :drool:total drool:drool: specimen, but for crying out loud, why would you give it such a disrespectful name like that!:sob:


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 28, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> One comment about the orchids, that P. Invincible is just amazing, a :drool:total drool:drool: specimen, but for crying out loud, why would you give it such a disrespectful name like that!:sob:



maybe it was originally a foreign phrase like 'eagle with wide wings' and 'spread eagle' was the closest translation (?)the rhs could come up with? either that or they are a little nutty (but then that sort of describes orchid growers in general)

thanks for the pics, looks like a fun show


----------



## Hera (Feb 28, 2010)

Beautiful show! Looks like a fun time.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 28, 2010)

I agree. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks for the tour, Clark!

I'll be there next Saturday.

Come out with anything?


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 1, 2010)

cool pics!!! Thanks!!! The one is a very lovely vietnamense!!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2010)

One?!  Thanx for posting.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Mar 1, 2010)

Great pics!

And for everyone in the area who may consider, the novice classes for orchids will be judged again on Tuesday and Friday. Novice is for everyone who has never received a blue ribbon at the show before. The Paph catagory was weak and submission of a plant(s) gets you free admission. (max 3 in one day for post entries) 

PM me if anyone is interested!


----------



## Clark (Mar 1, 2010)

eOrchids said:


> Thanks for the tour, Clark!
> 
> I'll be there next Saturday.
> 
> Come out with anything?




I didn't know I was going. Found out 6:30Sunday am.

Bought 2 Bletilla.
Chrissy picked up snapdragon and herb seeds.
A couple of the displays were just unapproachable. Lots of folks.
Great show. But the Waldor display of 2008 is the best imo.(bayou scene)


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 1, 2010)

That might be a paph vietnamense, and that is a good one too.

looks like a awesome show, must smell very good in there


----------



## Scooby5757 (Mar 1, 2010)

It was vietnamense...


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 2, 2010)

:clap: Thanks Ty - reminds me how long it's been since I was at the Chicago one!


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 6, 2010)

I was there today. Came out with nothing.

April came out with 10 herbs and a dozen of roses.


----------



## Clark (Mar 7, 2010)

Busy?

Forgot to add we bought dwarf Canna rhizomes, 2 for $4.


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 7, 2010)

It was not as bad as last year.


----------

